# 3d glasses



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

The new epson 5020 will have 3d glasses working on rf as opposed to the 5010 which works on ir. they say it helps in that they won't have interference from other equipment using ir. My question is is it worth the extra money to buy the 5020 around $3000 compared to the 5010 that sells for $2499 and will be discontinued eventually? Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've heard of the issues regarding IR 3D glasses, but I never experienced them myself - I have the 3010. :dontknow:


----------



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, it seems like most of the projectors do use the ir technology. Epson is changing to rf


----------

